# The best way to dry...?



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it best to dry upside down with the roots or with them chopped off? I've also heard of boiling the roots then flipping plant upside down instantly to hang.

 Has anyone heard of this method before..?

Thanks in advance


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have heard, and tried it, it works,   cut the bottom stem,  then cut 45 degree notch on the stem,  let air go in the center of the stem,  (and hang it upside)  let it dry,  it will dry faster... 

its only for people who want to dry it quicker and has no patients for potent high... people who wait too long will get potent HIGH!


----------



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

I was kinda thinking about boiling the roots method just to see if it helps or not.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 20, 2008)

never heard that one.why?there is no thc in the roots


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think boiling the roots will do you any good. I have heard many variations of this myth. The THC is not produced in the root but in the trichromes. So it does not matter how you hang it. I usually put mine on screens to dry.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 20, 2008)

This is a complete urban myth.THC doesn't drain.Just hack it down and hang her up.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 20, 2008)

I cut off the branches and dry on screens, works wonders.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 20, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> I cut off the branches and dry on screens, works wonders.


how long on the screens befor going into the jars to cure ???


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 20, 2008)

i trim all leaves off and even baby trim leaves- throw them in a box to dry for hash. hang the buds upside down until a lil crispy on the outside. then bag in paper bags with buds not touching for a few days ...the outside will get soft agian....then jar and burp twice a day for 30minutes to an hour a piece until stems snap and then smoke!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 20, 2008)

does proper drying/curing really increase potency ????


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 20, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> does proper drying/curing really increase potency ????



It doesn't increase levels but it doesn't decrease levels like quick dry methods.Also does wonders for the taste.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 20, 2008)

cool,.... i'll be harvesting my indicas in about 6 weeks....tryin' to get a handle on the best way to do it....thanks


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 20, 2008)

uh I like the way time4tokin420s sayin, I ll go with puff monkey syle of dryin'
anyone heard of a "peiece of enevople, wet wrapped paer towel, in the tupper ware, one corner lid open" in 6 min of defost in microwave?
check, and air cool every min which is 15 min pre harvest


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 21, 2008)

i would never...never ......NEVER microwave my harvest. JMO.


*to each his own.*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 21, 2008)

dnt wanna steal the thread, but why do we hang it upside down?? just so it can be hung?  because obviously you can't hang it from the buds... correct?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 21, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> dnt wanna steal the thread, but why do we hang it upside down?? just so it can be hung?  because obviously you can't hang it from the buds... correct?



It's just easier to hang,makes it easier to give a finish trim,and it makes nice looking nugs.Plus by putting it on a screen you have a chance of ripping off trichomes.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 21, 2008)

what about hanging it but on its side?  like two hangers holding it up but it is lying straight/flat, not touching anything


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> It doesn't increase levels but it doesn't decrease levels like quick dry methods.Also does wonders for the taste.


"Curing" does increase the potency, in so much that it provides for metabolic process to continue to convert non-psychoactive cannabinoids into psycho active.


> *Cannabinoid Conversion*
> 
> Naturally, as the metabolic processes continue during curing, the conversion of cannabergerol to tetrahydrocannabinol will continue and the potency of the pot will increase. This is because cannabergerol (CBG) is the non-psychoactive precursor for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Of course, the exact change in THC content will necessarily be dependant upon the concentration of CBG in the fresh material at harvest. Of course any remaining precursors necessary to form additional cannabidiol (CBD) and other cannabinoids will also be consumed and converted.


hxxp://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1680.htm


----------



## Lerona (Sep 21, 2008)

How long should you let it hang before bagging and then jar burping..?

 Just trying to not mess her up, any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lerona (Sep 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hick (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11352

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567


----------



## Lerona (Sep 22, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11352
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567


      Thanks alot Hick! That really told me exactly what I was looking for. I can't wait to try her out! about 3 more weeks and it'll be hanging time, so I figure I've got 5 or 6 weeks till puff,puff pass time....lol

U DA MAN!!!


----------



## dubblehue (Sep 28, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Curing" does increase the potency, in so much that it provides for metabolic process to continue to convert non-psychoactive cannabinoids into psycho active.
> 
> hx/w.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/16m


So does this mean that curing your buds would lend to a high that is more akin to couch-lock rather than a heady high?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2008)

dubblehue said:
			
		

> So does this mean that curing your buds would lend to a high that is more akin to couch-lock rather than a heady high?


 
No, what it means is it enhances the Trichomes at the stage they were when harvested 

So a head high stays a head high, couch-lock stays a couch-lock.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 28, 2008)

i use the dryer in the diy section.using fiberglass screen.works good for me.i use a bathroom vent fan on the top for the air flow.


----------

